# I joined the club



## jrpro130

Got me a 1000 renny!

I was between the brute camo 12 for 9912 OTD, renny for 10488, or outty for 10590 (red base model)...


Feel like I made the right decision...I am a brute guy at heart but I'm sorry...brute is not worth 10g to me! I would have done 8500-9 but thats pushing it. Power steering, single headlights, and rear seal fix doesn't make them worth 10g

Anyway...on to the modding.

Just doing fan switch, SYATV snorkels, and 29.5 or 31 skinnies...haven't decided



















I was sold on the brute after working on one, but the incentive for may went from 800 to 450 and can am has a 350 incentive..got a better rate and overall a better deal. I get employee pricing through my friend that is a sales manager


----------



## jrpro130

BTW still have the brute, but I have a buyer for it...if he backs out who knows, might just have 3 bikes  I hate to part with it!


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Nice, Congrats!


----------



## CumminsPower24

Nice bike Ricky, I didn't think you would go over to the dark side.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

Nice! Congrats!



Overtime!!!! 
Taking the world over one shift ata time
Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

congrats!


----------



## redneckrancher420

Good looking rene


----------



## talleyman01

The dark side sure is looking better and bigger every day!! Decision time really looks like its coming soon. Great looking bike bro


----------



## jrpro130

I didn't think I would go to the dark side either. You just have to put everything else aside and look at the bikes and the price. Quality on can an is reallllly good. Thats where Kawi lacks. 

I am die hard brute but something about the can ams make me love them. Time will tell but I rode around a lot yesterday and I was shocked. 

Started taking the plastics off and checking everything out. I knew some because I am snorkeling a 1000xt outty now but these bikes are quality. 

For 500 bucks more I feel I made the right choice. It was have becaus I'm so used to the brute. And I've rode all the bikes I looked at (set up for mud already) and the renny is the one I had tr most fun on

Seems like us brute fellas always gravitate to the renny. I guess it's the speed addiction???


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## linkage

Congrats Ricky! Going to be at RYC memorial?


----------



## jrpro130

Yup! Should have the snorkels/29.5's on by then...you know anyone with skinny law 2's?


----------



## linkage

Yeah my snorkels be done tomorrow morning for our ride in the afternoon and no on the laws.


----------



## jrpro130

i can't sit on that waiting list...i wanna RIDE!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

Thanks for the invite denny and nice bike ricky can't wait to see what you do to it 

the wetter the better


----------



## swampthing

Sweet machine man congrats, you will love it......and welcome to the darkside. It's just logical progression.


----------



## jrpro130

I'm already looking at muzzy duals...vfj got me about sold on em! I really want true duals out the back. Like the get torqed duals a lot!!

I just wish 29.5 law 2s were In stock. I want shinnies bad! They look so awesome on the gades. I'm gonna do 29 skinnier on stock Rims for now tho 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## linkage

Brandon you said that you wouldnt ride North Port, if you will then I will start inviting you on our rides.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Well I rode that one time and now I hear cops are really bad there again but if you still know areas that are legit then I'm down but more on saturdays so lemme know then 

the wetter the better


----------



## filthyredneck

Nice ride jrpro! It'll take some getting used to, but it'll grow on ya more and more every ride. Mine SUPER impressed me over the weekend out at River Run, couldn't be more happy with my decision.


----------



## Mr.renegade

Welcome to the dark side man!!
you just can't beat a can am!!


----------



## jrpro130

filthyredneck said:


> Nice ride jrpro! It'll take some getting used to, but it'll grow on ya more and more every ride. Mine SUPER impressed me over the weekend out at River Run, couldn't be more happy with my decision.


you put 29.5s on your stock rims? thats what I'm planning on doing...could you put up some pics on here? I might have missed them in the other threads.

Can't wait to let her rip!


----------



## filthyredneck

Skinny/wide 29.5s on factory beadlocks

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jrpro130

man that looks awesome! what do you think about all skinny 31's??? 

I really want the law2 on 14" hd2's but I can't wait for the backorder...


----------



## Polaris425

if I Was still single I would joined the dark side. Either an XMR or new 1000. 

But had to get SxS so the wife could ride comfortably. lol


----------



## jrpro130

tell you what man a teryx was calling my name bigtime


----------



## JPs300

looks great man! - I rode my kitty one time w/o the floorboards and said never again, so I just can't bring myself to do a renny. Will be on a max based outty soon though. 

Denny - we rode trails in NP Sat evening/night 7ish till around 1am. Didn't seem to be much wet out there, but we were again with a couple people who said they knew the area, yet somehow I was the one finding the way back to the trucks, lol.


----------



## jrpro130

Its just so much fun!!!

I'm really having a hard time deciding tires and rims. No 12" rim looks good because the 4/137 hub is HUGE...not like the 4/110. I like stock rims on 29.5 skinny laws...










But then I see 31's...










If outlaw 2's weren't on backorder...



















And I love the hd2 rims!!!



I know 29.5 it will spin them easier, I hear of people having a lot of belt heat with 31's...it's just a hard decision! I do ride the nasty a lot...


----------



## lilbigtonka

Ricky just do the hd2 with 31 skinny look great and everyone knows them rennys need the most gc they can get, so for me it would be a easy decision 

the wetter the better


----------



## filthyredneck

Ricky you need to do the floorboard mod now. It'll give ya about 1-1.5" between your rear tires and the back of the floorboard, its very easy to do. Here's my before and after's.


----------



## jrpro130

WOW thats a big difference. I ordered some origional 29.5 skinnies. Lots of bad reviews about belt heat with 31's...and I can't find 29.5 ol2's anywhere

When I get the rest of the bike closer to being done I'm gonna order the OL2's and sell the 29 skinnies! I do love the laws though...never let me down. and honestly it wasn't that crazy of a difference between 31's and 29.5s on the brute...I understand more GC but I'll figure it out


----------



## lilbigtonka

o well it will still be a beast im sure....get us some pics when they get mounted....you gonna rack the radiator or keep it underneath


----------



## filthyredneck

jrpro130 said:


> WOW thats a big difference. I ordered some origional 29.5 skinnies. Lots of bad reviews about belt heat with 31's...and I can't find 29.5 ol2's anywhere
> 
> When I get the rest of the bike closer to being done I'm gonna order the OL2's and sell the 29 skinnies! I do love the laws though...never let me down. and honestly it wasn't that crazy of a difference between 31's and 29.5s on the brute...I understand more GC but I'll figure it out


I'm putting my 31s under mine as soon as I get it clutched. Dont under estimate what it'll do with an old set of 29.5s under it though, mine does very good to have only 13.5" of gc the way it's setup. To each his own, but the muck we rode in this weekend the wides in back did alot better than skinnies. We had a gade join our group late saturday with a 2" spacer lift and 29.5 skinnies and it did good, but mine seemed like it walked out alot easier than his. Like I said though, this was some nasty squishy bottomless stuff. Walker will back me up I'm sure

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## 750brutus

Can Ham was too expensive for me plus all the horror stories I hear about their frames and electrical. I just bought a 2012 brute 750 EPS in Camo color OTD for $9700 so I think I came out ok. Cash talks I guess.


----------



## walker

filthys gade did better in some holes that my bike bike did .. not bcause of horsepower either ..lol.. his gade impressed the shizzle out of me this weekend


----------



## jrpro130

750brutus said:


> Can Ham was too expensive for me plus all the horror stories I hear about their frames and electrical. I just bought a 2012 brute 750 EPS in Camo color OTD for $9700 so I think I came out ok. Cash talks I guess.



Same boat I was in. Brute camo for 9912 or this 10449 both otd price


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## jrpro130

Yea I will be doing some ol2 or 31 when I get the other supporting mods. I can sell the 29.5 easy!!! I have no doubt it will be an animal on 29.5


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## onebadcummin

I guess I did good I got my 2012 brute out the door for 7800 I almost got a can am 1000 but couldn't justify spending 10,500


----------



## jrpro130

Yea u did good if it was camo or special edition!! I figured for 500 bucks more I'll go can am. 

I'm die hard brute so this is a hard change for me. But it's a good one. The quality of parts and the whole bike is incredible. 

IMO brutes are. 8000 dollar bikes. I'll pay 8 for a new one. But when they became 10k because of power steering...no thanks. I'll switch to the dark side!!!!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## filthyredneck

^ exact same way I felt.....Then I started taking the gade apart studying it and I'm very impressed. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## linkage

never had a belt issue on the gade with 32's ran epi silver primary and blue secondary. never had electrical problem's either. My problems were the prop shaft which you know how I fixed that, and exploding the rear diff out of the older style and cracking the housing on the newer style rear diff. :bigeyes: Run your 29.5's for awhile and then get you a big lift( I know you been eyeing up that 6" catvos) with the 31's or by then the O2's will be off back order. Can Ams are ALOT better with big lifts than the brutes :saevilw:


----------



## lilbigtonka

dennys renny was tough for being setup the way it was thats for sure but he wrenched on it too just like the brutes lol


----------



## jrpro130

Yea denny I might run the 29's for a while then get the rest of the bike setup, exhaust and ///airdam primary, then probably step up to OL2's. I am going for reliable! We all usually make it through the same stuff, I'm not too worried!

I love this bike though, ordered a performance ATV snorkel kit and I did the exhaust mod last night. You take apart the can and cut holes in the internals. Sounds AWESOME now. Just have to finish welding on an end cap!


----------



## lilbigtonka

nice same with me ricky i took winch off leds off everything cept the stereo, less wires running through this bike the better.....i am done with the whole quote quote cool features mine has went to a more simplified mudder then a attention getter.....i bet that exhaust sounds good to.....canam already sound good for stock i bet you miss turbo whistle the brute made though lol jk


----------



## jrpro130

lilbigtonka said:


> nice same with me ricky i took winch off leds off everything cept the stereo, less wires running through this bike the better.....i am done with the whole quote quote cool features mine has went to a more simplified mudder then a attention getter.....i bet that exhaust sounds good to.....canam already sound good for stock i bet you miss turbo whistle the brute made though lol jk


Yea thats how my brute was, just a mudder. I'm so against winches and lights all that BS. It always is malfunctioning and IMO not worth it! Just a stereo is plenty.

I'll tell you what I will miss though...being able to have a cooler, backrest, and stereo on there...jammin out riding then hop off grab a beer. 

But thats why I got two bikes! lol, the honduh has the cooler and stereo! 

I'm going for reliable power on the can am. It's already got sick power, but just want it to be reliable. 29 skinnies will do me good for a long time!


----------



## filthyredneck

^ thinking about buying the Wild Boar rear rack for mine so I can tote a lil cooler around if I want to. I know somebody that built a really cool stereo setup on his gade, it actually goes with the bike, hes supposed to start building and selling them. I posted a pic in a thread somewhere on here, not more than a couple months ago......think its title mentions renegade stereo or something along those lines. I've thought alot about it, but as muddy as mine gets I'm afraid a set of speakers wouldn't last on it. My brother and chick's rides will always have tunes though so I dont have to worry much.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JPs300

We drown the JL marine speakers most every ride and have yet to have any problems out of them. Caked in mud, submerged under water, and every combination there of. 

IMO, gotta have a quality winch though. I hate snatching out other bikes any more, just abuses your drivetrain.


----------



## filthyredneck

Well I got 2 pairs of wetsounds to play with, just not sure yet. I bought me a 4k Viper for mine, planning on a Gorilla bumper/rad relocate, and I'll hang the winch on it.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## lilbigtonka

aint no quality winch, i have had viper, and warn dont know of a better one out and both of mine worked but yet needed many cleanings many times they aint waterproof like they say nor mudproof


----------



## wmredneck

^agreed. I've never had one last more than a year or so. 

Except the 20 year old Warn that's on my dads old 300. It's been setting up for a couple years and I bet it'd still pull. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## jrpro130

I'm not saying I had problems with speakers. Thats the one electrical add on I will do to the bikes besdies a fan switch. I never actually have probs with speakers. Just a blown speaker or two from jammin out, and had an amp go bad. To be expected.

I just don't do extra lights, led, strobes, etc...

As for winches, I had warn, viper, gorilla, and the other brand I forgot. Warn was the best, lasted me 4 years, but I cleaned it 2x a year. new contactor every year or so. They just don't last. We don't get stuck like we used to. WE know our limits and stop when there is no hope! lol


----------



## speedman

Winches and strobes I'm good on, but look what I went to go look at it the beast might be gone soon

















On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## lilbigtonka

Guess I will be the only brute left rolling that be good though I like being the minority lol


----------



## walker

i know who's makin all the money around here !!! heck i had to go down in cc's, everyone else is going up ...


----------



## speedman

Haha brandon, I rode this bike and was like yeah we can trade haha and walker you went down in cc but look hot big the bike is! I'll tell you this I'll miss my 10" lift, catvos make one for the gade?!?!?!!


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## walker

speedman said:


> Haha brandon, I rode this bike and was like yeah we can trade haha and walker you went down in cc but look hot big the bike is! I'll tell you this I'll miss my 10" lift, catvos make one for the gade?!?!?!!
> 
> 
> On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


if i was to get a gade i would get either that superatv 4" lift when they come out for the gades.. but if you want some series ground clearence i would look into the performance atv 6" lift .. way better than catvos . filthy knows what i'm preachin


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yeah catvos makes one for the gade and go for it Chris renny just doesn't fit my need as much as a brute or outty but I'll hold on to my brute it will hang with you guys no problem....


----------



## jrpro130

You won't be a minority brandon, everyone still has brutes!!! I need someone to pull me out too!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

Ricky I don't blame you though your brute was awesome but I would have been fed up with that dang gremlin you had I hate electrical problems.....but other then that your bike was awesome so I'm sure this renny will be to


----------



## jrpro130

Thanks! Yea IDK what was wrong, nothing is wrong with it right now though...not even the TPS, so i have no idea.

I still bought a TPS and I'll replace it anyway...


----------



## lilbigtonka

O it isn't gone yet


----------



## walker

lilbigtonka said:


> Yeah catvos makes one for the gade and go for it Chris renny just doesn't fit my need as much as a brute or outty but I'll hold on to my brute it will hang with you guys no problem....


yes but good luck getting them to answer the phone .. thats why i would go with a performance lift everytime i've called them they answered the phone ...


----------



## JPs300

Viper & Warn winches in our group, haven't had any trouble but we're big on preventative maintenance. 

I went I laid eyes on the Orbit Blue '11 Max Limited they offered me a good deal on.....probably going to accept some of the parts swap offers on mine today & just trade it in. - need to be sure I have a ride for Memorial day weekend @ RYC. Looks like I'm just gonna keep the law2's and get some 14's for the outty.


----------



## speedman

I won't be lifting the gade just yet lol, gotta keep it stock for a little I think my girl and mom would kill me if I bring new bike home and start taking it apart lol I love my brute but I just want something different if I could afford buying the gade and keeping the brute I would! But that ain't happening 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## filthyredneck

^ bwahaha, I brought mine home from the dealer wednesday night, had it setting on blocks thursday evening when my girl got home bc I was putting laws on the stock wheels. Then a few hrs later I pulled the plastics off to study it and dielectric grease everything....she just about lost it 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jrpro130

lol @ filthy I"m doing the same right now...already did the exhaust mod!!! I gotta pull all the plastics and di-electric. Seems like everything is under the front!


----------



## Polaris425

^ You need to update your sig!


----------



## jrpro130

10/4 I'm on it!!


----------



## filthyredneck

Yeah it's all up there, easy to get to though, and mine stays very clean under there

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JPs300

jpro - got any links to this stock exhaust mod? - anyone know if its similar for the outty?


----------



## JPs300

Scratch that ^ Just googled it and see the new reny's have the cross mounted muffler, so obviously different. 

Will probably just cut mine open and figure it out for myself. - Of course, I have to sign the papers and get the bike home first, lol.


----------



## jrpro130

Lol yea man get that thing home! 

I would just cut off the end and pull everything out, drill a few holes and weld back up!


----------



## linkage

JP, yes it was very dry out there in North Port. I missed your groups ride couple weeks ago because I had just gotten my new ride and it was sitting in pieces waiting for its new parts .

But next couple of months when a few good rains hit need Ricky and Chris's crew plus our side of the state to all meet up for a good ride.


----------



## linkage

As far as winches, I have had 3 viper max's never did maintenance except for hitting it with pressure washer and never had a problem, the gade had a warn xt and only problem I had with it was sometime's to turn  it over to free spool was a pain in the rear, but thats probably from lack of cleaning it out. Now I have a Viper elite and will test it out. I have been in situations where if I did not have a winch I would not have gotten out, especially if only a few people there to help.


----------



## JPs300

^ same for me on the winch, we've been 100 yards or more out in a cypress field & broke through the surface......spent the next few hours winching 40ish ft at a time from tree to tree to get out. 

One of those type situations can be seen in this video -


----------



## jrpro130

Oh I been there done that! Who knows...maybe this bike I will put a winch on? It's already pre wired it looks like...at least for the contactor.

Denny, I'm down to go there anytime!

Brute is gone fellas....she left today. She will be around though


She's been good to me, but time to let er go...










I got $6700 for her as you see in the pics...with stereo 31's hmf pc3 everything


----------



## lilbigtonka

Well now you can say your officially out of kawi.....man bike looked good hope new owner keeps it that nice.....sad thing is I remember the old laws on it with camo plastics and black old school rims lol


----------



## jrpro130

Yea me too lol! I should have kept it that way. Would still have it! It's just been stock, lifted, not lifted, axles, etc. too much mods! It's great for the new owner tho! He works with me at the fire dept he will take great care of it. 

Lesson learned...keep it stock!! I'm gonna keep the renny as stock As possible 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## lilbigtonka

I have learned that to just luckily my brute hasn't been through as many diff stages as yours but I have watched and learned from yall lol.....cept for the stereos I was the guinea pig for them lol I think I have changed it 7 times now 

the wetter the better


----------



## jrpro130




----------



## jrpro130

Gonna move the floorboards later on! I like these laws, but I want some 2's! My friend wants to buy these off me in a month or two so I'm just gonna get on the waiting list for some OL2's...depending how good these do in the nasty!


----------



## lilbigtonka

Lookin good those rims almost look like the elixirs.....

the wetter the better


----------



## linkage

Sexy Gade and Cummins!


----------



## JPs300

Lookin good! 

I'm in the same boat as you, getting out of having a heavily modded bike. A nice 4" lift, QSC primary, my tires & modded stock pipe will be it for me. (aside from the required snorks, rad relocate, and tunes)


----------



## Polaris425

looks good man!


----------

